# Hi! New to the forum. Advice needed on buying a coffee machine and beans



## saunders400 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi! New to the forum. Advice needed on buying a coffee machine and beans.

Im planning on opening a small 30 seated cafe and was wondering what's the best coffee machine to use and can people also reccomend a good coffee bean to use. Also the best place online to purchase?

Would bean to cup machine or proper espresso with milk frother be best?

Is leasing best or buy the machine outright? What sort of prices would I be looking at to buy a machine and also the best websites to browse for prices.

Sorry about all the questions.

Any info would be most helpful.

Thanks

Dave


----------



## thehungryartist (Mar 25, 2014)

Funny I have asked the same question on here with not many replies like you! I guess we are posting in the wrong forum or something.

Much head scratching


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Probably cos most of the members are home espresso enthusiasts, not businesses.

I wouldn't know where to start giving advice on this sort of thing. Probably try beans that you have used before and liked at home.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Speak to coffeebean from on here but you'll need more posts to PM him.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I am sure there may be members that can advise on such things, but i think you may be better suited directing these questions at suppliers of machines, they will have much better knowledge and experience.

Didn't Coffeebean offer a machine?

Try Bella Barista also!


----------

